# is Meguiars a overrated brand?



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Last days / weeks, I've been wondering about this question. Is Meguiars an overrated brand?
Most of the products that are used by people on this forum just can't be found in local stores. You can only find Turtle Wax and Armor All in these stores. But lately, you can find Meguiars in these local stores to.
And I can see brand like Turtle Wax and Armor All coming a long way to produce products that more and more people here do actually like and give great shine, for example: TW ICE Paste polish, TW ICE interior cleaner, ArmorAll shield,...
These products are easy on-off , don't have caranuba in them, but polymers and can be applied in direct sunlight. Now Meguiars seem to have it to. Are these products a new revolution and are TW and AA doing well, or is Meguiars backing down?

opninions are more then welcome


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I love Meguiars stuff and use it often. But it can be a bit pricey unless there's deals on. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> Last days / weeks, I've been wondering about this question. Is Meguiars an overrated brand?
> Most of the products that are used by people on this forum just can't be found in local stores. You can only find Turtle Wax and Armor All in these stores. But lately, you can find Meguiars in these local stores to.
> And I can see brand like Turtle Wax and Armor All coming a long way to produce products that more and more people here do actually like and give great shine, for example: TW ICE Paste polish, TW ICE interior cleaner, ArmorAll shield,...
> These products are easy on-off , don't have caranuba in them, but polymers and can be applied in direct sunlight. Now Meguiars seem to have it to. Are these products a new revolution and are TW and AA doing well, or is Meguiars backing down?
> ...


Meguiars and Autoglym seem to be the best products to buy over the counter I.e. somewhere like halfords, superior products all seem to be mail order.

I reckon there the best of the cheaper lower end market.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Possibly looking a bit stale compared to what's out there now. Maybe need break through exciting products .


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

depends on what you call cheaper...
the armorall and TW give the product under 20 pounds, as the meguiars stuff that can be used in direct sunlight is over 30 pounds...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Exotica said:


> Possibly looking a bit stale compared to what's out there now. Maybe need break through exciting products .


not quit sure what you mean...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've tried a number of their products. Some have been very good, some I hated. 

Wouldn't say they are overrated and most people view them as a cost effective brand rather than top end gear. 

A few local shops to me have been adding Poorboys to their stock too.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> not quit sure what you mean...


Iam guessing he means there are other products that can do the same and more then the megs stuff.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Definatley not an overrated brand. I find if you use the net & Halfords offers etc there products are a good value for money brand. :detailer:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I've tried a number of their products. Some have been very good, some I hated.
> 
> Wouldn't say they are overrated and most people view them as a cost effective brand rather than top end gear.
> 
> A few local shops to me have been adding Poorboys to their stock too.


yes, but lots of professional detailers seem to use Meguiars, or have a sign of it on there building because it looks good maybe


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a lot of the megs details 1 gallons good and stood the test of time and value as well


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

VW STEVE. said:


> Definatley not an overrated brand. I find if you use the net & Halfords offers etc there products are a good value for money brand. :detailer:


but then you are going for the offers again, but you wouldnt pay full price for it. 
I don't want to pay 30 quid for something armorall can do, and maybe even do better then meguiars, just for the name (just an example)


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

VW STEVE. said:


> Definatley not an overrated brand. I find if you use the net & Halfords offers etc there products are a good value for money brand. :detailer:


I guess it's all hear say. I use Meguiars, Autoglym, dodo juice, zymol, and blackfire products. I pick and choose the products I like from each manufacture to my personal preference. I don't pick one brand then buy all the products just from them


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> but then you are going for the offers again, but you wouldnt pay full price for it.
> I don't want to pay 30 quid for something armorall can do, and maybe even do better then meguiars, just for the name (just an example)


What products are you buying from Mequiars that is £30?

Most of the stuff I like such as endurance tyre gel, ultimate compound and gold class detailing spray is £12 or less.

I see some paste waxes for £20 and clay kits for £25 in Halfords, but that is same price as TW equivalent.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

M20fes said:


> I guess it's all hear say. I use Meguiars, Autoglym, dodo juice, zymol, and blackfire products. I pick and choose the products I like from each manufacture to my personal preference. I don't pick one brand then buy all the products just from them


yeah, but that's what I mean, why buy Meguiars as in can't be compared, in my opinion, with dodo juice and zymol, but you still pay more then Armor All (I'll leave TW out of this, as I know lots of people one here have a sudden bloodpressure raise when they hear TW), which can do it maybe even better. but people don't like the brand name...


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

On the whole their products are very good and definitely not overated but you can do better. For shampoos and QD's Megs are absolutely fantastic particularly when Halfords have a sale on.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> What products are you buying from Mequiars that is £30?
> 
> Most of the stuff I like such as endurance tyre gel, ultimate compound and gold class detailing spray is £12 or less.
> 
> I see some paste waxes for £20 and clay kits for £25 in Halfords, but that is same price as TW equivalent.


their ultimate wax can be used on paint and trim, won't leave white residu on trim and can be applied in direct sunlight. here it costs 45 €, so that's around 35-40 quid
(comparisation to TW and AA in specs)


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Their polishes 105 and 205 are great. Always had great results with them.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I don t think it s overated , Can be bought easily otc , handy sometimes .


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Their polishes 105 and 205 are great. Always had great results with them.


There the 2 I have, that and a tyre dressing applicator


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Overated? Are you having a laugh? I have loved all the Megs products I've used. In particular the ultimate range - I use Wash and wax, UQD and UQW are great at what they do.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> but then you are going for the offers again, but you wouldnt pay full price for it.
> I don't want to pay 30 quid for something armorall can do, and maybe even do better then meguiars, just for the name (just an example)


..........i would pay full price but no need when there are offers out there.:thumb:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Great product - but like said before you need to pick and choose which product works for the way you detail.

Find some of the range you can only get online any way such as show glaze / 105 / 205 - guess its down to what sells the most to general public rather than people who detail.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Megs was the brand that started it all for me , I can remember using gold class for the first time thinking i'd discovered "gold" literally , I remember using several items from their range , Megs was the brand that started my next level of cleaning obsession , 

I never forget where I've come from , I just move on


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Megs and autoglym were what I first started using and there is still bits of both in my collection now. I have found that you can get more for your money with other brands out there.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not saying it's crap. but as also said by others to, you can get better products for the same money, or you can find the same quality products for less. I'm not talking about all of their products, but some of them.
I also use them, and their QD is the best I had, but like the NXT was less impressive then the TW ICE liquid polish and as I've seen opinions, even worse then Armor All Shield


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i have almost stopped going to halfords to buy car cleaning stuff , mostly buy cheap trade stuff now days , not cause its cheaper but cause i think its better quality and at them prices i can now clean my car to my hearts content as now buying 5 lts what would of been maybe 500 ml or 1ltr from halfrauds for the same price or even less ,some things i buy from trade in 1ltr bottles but thats usually some thing i dont use much or it goes a long way


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> their ultimate wax can be used on paint and trim, won't leave white residu on trim and can be applied in direct sunlight. here it costs 45 €, so that's around 35-40 quid
> (comparisation to TW and AA in specs)


Mequiars must be more expensive in Belgium than here.

At an overpriced shop we pay £27, which is €31 for Ultimate Wax in liquid form with some outlets charging £22.

They do 3 for 2 offers for large periods every year to save more.

In paste form we pay £27 (€31)which is significantly cheaper than you paying €45.

A quick google suggests the Americans are only paying $20 (£13.50 €15.50)


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As with all companies, they have some awesome products, but they also have some very bad products..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I think some of Megs products are pretty naff but most are very good. There Ultimate range is excellent except the trim stuff.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Meg's overated?...where?..... to be perfectly honest if it wasn't for meguiars i probably wouldn't have even concidered breaking into this detailing malarky, so it's a thank's to meg's i used the product's, showed a few car's and picked up a few car of the show's with various forum's.
Product's like megs 105 & 205, ultimate compound,nxt metal polish, #16 paste wax, endurance tyre gel, and many more have been and will be in the game a while yet, why?, simply because they do produce result's in which we all want from a product no matter if it's dodo juice,swissvax ,poorboy's ect ect.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

megs like all company's ive found have some real gems in there range but also some real donkeys too

i own quite a bit of megs stuff 

for me there polishes (101 105 205) are the best of the bunch , and i like endurance for the glossy look tyre , ultimate detailer has always been a fav of mine


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Mequiars must be more expensive in Belgium than here.
> 
> At an overpriced shop we pay £27, which is €31 for Ultimate Wax in liquid form with some outlets charging £22.
> 
> ...


that is a big difference indeed. that's why I think/ thought it was overrated. I am convinced they have good and great products. but isn't their NXT line also and of-the-shelf product? so why pick on Armor All and TW if they do the job also for a lesser price?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

CTR De said:


> megs like all company's ive found have some real gems in there range but also some real donkeys too
> 
> i own quite a bit of megs stuff
> 
> for me there polishes (101 105 205) are the best of the bunch , and i like endurance for the glossy look tyre , ultimate detailer has always been a fav of mine


lots of you say some numbers from polishes or waxes, but is that the name of it? because I can't seem to find those on their website (belgian version)


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Ultimate compound is worth its weight in gold IMO


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Megs is a fab brand. They make their own stuff, they actually develop their own new products and they don't expect a fortune. There are a lot worse out there, even amongst the supposed detailing brands.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> lots of you say some numbers from polishes or waxes, but is that the name of it? because I can't seem to find those on their website (belgian version)


yes thats the name of the polish , meguires 105

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...ZtsqXOWlJJnXTiNbVZrglIYZEFTrowxhUn9_UPSKSRt4g


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

As previously said Megs has some decent products and some which don't work quite as well.

But why bring up Megs? Surely more people have heard of Autoglym which is, arguably, just as over-rated?

On here the most over-rated brand is Auto Finesse with their cult following and some proper lacklustre products like Crystal and Satin.. 
I still buy a few things of theirs but rarely direct after the whole "desire" thing, Ebay and/or Polished Bliss.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

When I first got into detailing in a serious way, I was a devout Meguiar's customer. Over time, my product range has expanded to incorporate other brands (Autosmart, AutoGlym, ValetPro, CarPlan/Wonder Wheels/Demon and Dodo Juice. I have reduced the number of Megs products I use as a result, but I still use and buy a number of Megs products that I still consider to be excellent at what they do:

Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
Megs Ultimate Compound
Megs Scratch X
Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax
Megs Ultimate Liquid Wax

So I would say no, not overrated - just facing more competition than ever.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chris think you have the nail on the head.

Everyone will have a favorite "brand" especially if they are an occasional weekend detailer, which is all cool.
But eventually when that intial sort of "WOW" for the chosen brand of products wears off you learn to try other products and different manufactures and in the end, you build up a portfolio of products which simply work as designed, regardless of what manufacturer they're from!


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

My fav is dodo. Love the results, how you use it and the smell, only thing I don't like are its cost


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it's the same as every other company, some brilliant products, but some real duff ones too. 

101, 205, Tyre Endurance, Interior Quick Detailer and Last Touch are all brilliant products, although only 2 are available from Halfords.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

In my opinion Mequiars have done alot more than most companies to promote Deatailing as a lifestyle or hobby for people more than other similar brands.
I think its ok for someone who doesnt want a particular specialist product but thats what they are there for? They have the full machine polish range that lots of professionals use, the microfibre system which i use yet have the 3 stage range for the sunday guy who likes to just dabble with a bit of cloth and maybe still uses a sponge. Pretty good business plan if you ask me. 
They work with the individual which is what their advertising has always been about. They have expanded well over the years they have been going.
Name another company that has that versatility?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> In my opinion Mequiars have done alot more than most companies to promote Deatailing as a lifestyle or hobby for people more than other similar brands.
> I think its ok for someone who doesnt want a particular specialist product but thats what they are there for? They have the full machine polish range that lots of professionals use, the microfibre system which i use yet have the 3 stage range for the sunday guy who likes to just dabble with a bit of cloth and maybe still uses a sponge. Pretty good business plan if you ask me.
> They work with the individual which is what their advertising has always been about. They have expanded well over the years they have been going.
> Name another company that has that versatility?


you have to say that mark 
anyway http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/
next :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

evogeof said:


> you have to say that mark
> anyway http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/
> next :lol:


Who makes those products?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> Who makes those products?


not got a clue im not that interested either :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldnt say over rated. They are up against more competition from newer brands then ever before. I started off with them and Autoglym and like how they do what they say on the tin, even better when theyre available at halfords etc. Still use some of their stuff now.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

In my view, in the online world of hyper branded, "next best thing" detailing potions... the megs traditional range is probably under rated. 

I found in walking round wax stock last year that the megs stand was one of the few with all the bits you really need. Terry towel, applicators, brushes. Loads of useful bits as you would expect from an established player.

Lets not also forget the microfiber DA system, whilst there has been some reports of melted pads, in my view it is a step forward! Like how gtechniq brought P1 and the coatings into the fore (I'm not getting into whether they developed them!). Megs have an established range and have released new, game changing stuff in the last few years. :thumb:


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Over rated? Nah...under rated
Them and AG


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The polishes are good


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm... Meguiars are over 100 years old, and part of a global company that have over $30 BILLION in sales and 84k employees...

I'm pretty sure it's not overrated in any way...

As for comparisons to small retailers..... :lol: :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it's as overated as any other brand ..... it's because it's available on the high street its known as more of a weekend cleaners brand ... if Autofinesse was available in halfords i can guarantee a lot of people would stop using it as it wouldn't be as 'good or special'.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd add as well. Just because a company has a brand identity and makes a margin doesn't mean its over rated. That's just big business. 

There will always be the established players and the little guy.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Megz like any other company have decided at some point to sell their products in a couple of major stores. Halfords is a large retailer, so good business sense to sell through them. 

Out of all the brands Imo Megz is one of the best for retail. Good products at reasonable prices. 

Personally, I distribute GTechniq, which is also sold through a couple of large online retailers. 

To have a large customer base you need a large distribution.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

123HJMS said:


> I think it's as overated as any other brand ..... it's because it's available on the high street its known as more of a weekend cleaners brand ... if Autofinesse was available in halfords i can guarantee a lot of people would stop using it as it wouldn't be as 'good or special'.


Brand snobbery in short.......


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

OK, I must admit, after having some serious problems with the ICE liquid polish being stripped by just applying some Meg's GCQD, it had me wondering about the real protection it offers...:wall:
so I went to the shop, bought some Megs Deep Crystal Caranuba wax. and had a new go at the car.
The shine is lesser, but I bet the protection is better.
But it's got me wondering if all the synthetic waxes would behave like this and not really bond with the paint, or would Ultimate wax be better?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

How can a brand that covers pretty much all aspects of the detailing process, and then offers ranges for beginner/advanced level abilities - maybe not all amazing products granted - be classed as overrated???

Versatile maybe, experienced definitely. No need to slate a company because it has been around a while and has a broad availability.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> I think it's as overated as any other brand ..... it's because it's available on the high street its known as more of a weekend cleaners brand ... if Autofinesse was available in halfords i can guarantee a lot of people would stop using it as it wouldn't be as 'good or special'.


As for halfords, let me assure you that the decision is not that of megs, AF or anyone other than halfords! Getting into halfords is enough to keep practically any of the detailing brands in Ferraris for years to come!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to admit I have been using Meguiars compounds etc etc for years and love them my G220V2 corrects just as good as teh Flex Festool Rupes i have also been offered for free to use. and is more flexible and getsinto places the others cant. for a quarter of the price. Their LSp's are good just maybe not as durable as some other but then again a lot of people will be doing it on a weekly basis anyhow. You must remember also some of teh Special ones are just industrial chemicals watered down and in a fancy bottle one is selling a version of Fairy liquid and not a good one at that as a high grade shampoo. so I would prefer to use Meguiars than some others if given teh choice.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

adjones said:


> As for halfords, let me assure you that the decision is not that of megs, AF or anyone other than halfords! Getting into halfords is enough to keep practically any of the detailing brands in Ferraris for years to come!


definately .... if I owned a brand it's the first place I'd be pushing it into but the point is that 'detailers' in general are brand snobs and look at AG and MEG's as basic and mainstream because it can be picked up at such places


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

123HJMS said:


> definately .... if I owned a brand it's the first place I'd be pushing it into but the point is that 'detailers' in general are brand snobs and look at AG and MEG's as basic and mainstream because it can be picked up at such places


i disagree. lots of people talk very good of megs, and thats why I thought it was overrated as it's also for sale in halfords and local stores... my mistake


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> i disagree. lots of people talk very good of megs, and thats why I thought it was overrated as it's also for sale in halfords and local stores... *my mistake*


I wouldn't say mistake as such, you just asked a question. But... can I just say hooray!

Surely the least used words on the internet:

-My mistake
-I was wrong
-I take it back
-you have a good point there.

Anyone willing to use any of these gets a :thumb: from me.


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

The Megs products I've used have been excellent. Having tried various alternatives, I personally think that there isn't much difference in reality between Meguiars and other competitor products. It seems to me that people just like to rate more "niche" products as if it's a secret wonder formula - but when you try them there's really not a lot of difference.

In my view, so long as you're using a quality product then it's all about personal preference and application technique. Oh, and which one you think smells best!


----------



## Robbiewebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Good products for sure some better than others ...
A lot better out there for cheaper but still some meguiars are the best ie polish and tyre dressing 
Not a bad a deal tho when u get 3 for 2 at the local shop tho


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

I quit Meguiars for 7 months now. I use Scholl polishing compounds which i get better results and it is easier for me. Even when i use IPA to clean the residue, there is nothing left behind.

I also quit regular waxes, using Nano products, Nanolex, Wolf's etc.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I really like Megs stuff but I think they seem to have lost their way a little in the market. Maybe it's just their suppliers on here that arn't doing much, maybe its meguires UK on here who aren't promoting themselfs enough, maybe it's both?

Don't seem to hear about new or updated products from them.

It's great if Halfords stock them. Means on a Sunday morning you can hopefully get the stuff you need last minute unlike a lot of other detailers gear.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Me too, I love the Megs stuff. I am quite fortunate that I can buy stuff from a wholesaler so can get some discount. I think cleaner wax is probably one of their most underrated products! It's only recently that I am now looking seriously at other people's products. (Thanks DW you are now costing me a fortune!!!!)


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Megs......FTW:thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I use a lot of their products like APC, polishing pads etc but not interested in their sealants, waxes, QD or dressings. There are better products out there.


----------

